# Kioti CX2510 DualHydraulic leads for rear snowblower



## rcp123 (2 mo ago)

I am looking to get a CX2510 HST Cab for snow removal, but noticed it only comes with 1 set of rear hydraulic leads. This will allow me to do rotation, but I will only have manual deflection.

Is it possible to have a second set of leads installed to allow for both rotation and deflection. I really do not want to keep getting out of the cab to manually adjust.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Have you considered a 12 volt linear actuator to operate the deflector? It could be an option and cheaper than adding hydraulics.
I set my deflector only a couple of times a season... maybe! If I want to send the snow farther, I rotate the chute 90 degrees to the blower. If I want it deposited closer to the driveway and not in the yard, I rotate the chute to point more in the directions that I am travelling.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Or just add a hydraulic diverter to the blower with a switch in the cab;









or from Summit hydraulics you can get a simple diverter or get fancy and make multiple outlets on your tractor from your one original,
either electrically selected or manually selected;


----------



## rcp123 (2 mo ago)

Thanks. I will look into this option, as well as let the dealer know. I would rather have them install before delivery, so that when I get it, everything is set of me.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

rcp123 said:


> Thanks. I will look into this option, as well as let the dealer know. I would rather have them install before delivery, so that when I get it, everything is set of me.


Ask you dealer if a second set of factory remotes are available for that model.
They were for my DK 35


----------



## rcp123 (2 mo ago)

DK35vince said:


> Ask you dealer if a second set of factory remotes are available for that model.
> They were for my DK 35


I did inquire about a second set. They said no, not available from factory. I asked them if they could install a second set "aftermarket". They seemed reluctant with this suggestion. 

I have looked into things and a second set seems a real possibility. 

I am just concerned that a 12 volt actuator may be less reliant then a hydraulic driven actuator. Do I have any reason to be concerned with a 12 volt system?


----------

